# Mad River - PB trout 6/28



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

Went out to the Mad River this afternoon around 12:30 - 4:30. Ended up with one nice brown that measured 18 inches, being my new PB of any trout species on any type of tackle! Caught him on a bead head scud, no takers on my usual nymphs. Rain started to move in after the fish was landed, so I had to call it an early day. Anyone else fish the Mad lately with any luck?








Sent from my SGH-T759 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

I have fished the Mad for a long time, that is a nice fish, I think my best was a 17" brown and a 15" rainbow (a long time ago like 1986). Good job.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

I went Trout fishing also today at Apple Creek in Wooster Ohio and ended up catching 1 bow 19" and 3 Small Mouth Bass over 2lbs each....the water was not high but slightly elevated and stained....Caught my Trout and Bass on a #4 Baby Doll Fly pattern which imitates a large minnow or creek chub....had a chance to break in a new fly rod I got from FishUsa.com cause the other fly rod snapped while trying to land a 15lb carp in the Tuscarawas river.......

http://troutfishingwooster.blogspot.com/

:B


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

That is a Super Nice fish jschoenherr !
I don't fish the Mad often but did make it out last W/E under the ''SUPER MOON''. My first night time fly fishing experience went fairly well, no 18 inchers but two near 14'' and a couple around 12''. Probably my last trip to the Mad until Fall.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish! Congrats!


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the all the replies. This is the first year I've fished the Mad River and that 18 incher is only my second trout on a fly rod. My first on a fly was pretty small, so fighting that bigger one yesterday really got me hooked!

Garhtr, that's a nice one you posted too. I would've been just as happy to catch one that sized as the one I got. Oh yeah, it was also the first trout I've caught drifting a nymph, so that's a plus too.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

jschoenherr said:


> Thanks for the all the replies. This is the first year I've fished the Mad River and that 18 incher is only my second trout on a fly rod. My first on a fly was pretty small, so fighting that bigger one yesterday really got me hooked!
> 
> Garhtr, that's a nice one you posted too.* I would've been just as happy to catch one that sized as the one I got.* Oh yeah, it was also the first trout I've caught drifting a nymph, so that's a plus too.


 A 18 inch fish is a much Nicer fish on the Mad---- IMO--- Once they get over 15 or so they really start to get ''THICK'' --- A 18'' probably weighs twice as much as a 14 '' { but they all are Fun to catch} Wish I lived just a little Closer. 
Good Luck


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

I went Thursday and landed a 10" Brown and a 15" Brook trout. Both on an olive wooly bugger.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Troutchaser said:


> I went Thursday and landed a 10" Brown and a *15" Brook trout.* Both on an olive wooly bugger.


I've never taken a Brook Trout from the Mad. How common is it to catch one ?  
I have taken some R/bows but very few in recent trips. Personally I would rather catch Rainbows-- I like the way they FIGHT.


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

I haven't seen a brook trout in the Mad for over 35 years. Either they stocked a breeder or he doesn't know what a brook trout is (no offense). I don't think they stock breeders anymore, they stopped that in the early 80's as far as I know.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

If I'm not mistaking I think there's a trout club(or 2) in the Mad watershed? If so the brookie could have somehow escaped from the club.


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

I know what a brook trout is. I called mad river outfitters and they said during high water some brook trout and bows can escape from one of the trout clubs.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Troutchaser said:


> I know what a brook trout is. I called mad river outfitters and they said during high water some some brook trout and bows can escape from one of the trout clubs.


 Makes sense to me. I knew the R/bows were escapees, just didn't realize anyone stocked any Brookies. Still curios how many get into the Mad. I'll try to do a little more research sometime soon. I've caught quit a few{brook trout} in The Smokies but I'd LOVE to pull one out of the Mad someday, especially a 15 incher. Good Luck


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Brookies are a very rare catch on the Mad, normally a report of a brookie there is a mis-ID on a small brown. Personally I have never seen one in the river or in a trib. However, I have heard a report of a 14-15inch brookie in the same stretch of the mad from 4 other people before this one. This sounds like one nice brookie that snuck out of the trout club.


----------

